# Pin-feathers grow under skin on baby's head



## Makonja (Oct 22, 2013)

It's my first clutch so I have no clue what is normal and what's not.
Both babies have a lot of feathers, except on the top of heads where is a few small pin feathers (2-3 mm long) under skin, pointed in diferent directions. Is it normal?


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Makonja said:


> It's my first clutch so I have no clue what is normal and what's not.
> Both babies have a lot of feathers, except on the top of heads where is a few small pin feathers (2-3 mm long) under skin, pointed in diferent directions. Is it normal?


That's normal, the feathers will grow out and orient themselves properly.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

It is completely normal.


----------



## Makonja (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank You! That's relieving


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Here is an illustration. Some mutations like lutino may have bald patches behind the crest. Other mutations will have pinfeathers on the scalp. This will give you an idea of what normal pinfeathering should look like to se for comparison. http://www.justcockatiels.net/uploads/2/7/4/9/2749198/8598919_orig.jpg


----------



## Makonja (Oct 22, 2013)

Aha, that's how it may look! My lutino tiel has bald spot. But, in this case of two babies I believe that parents are plucking theirs pin-feathers on the head because one day there are pin-feathers on the top of the head, and the other day there are just red dots like very small dried blod spots.


----------

